# question for real men in the north



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

when its around 0 F And ther is no permanant power . I have to warm eveything up a bit so everything works well. I have to start an hour early so everyone is not standing around when they get their
I have a new idea, but i am to emabarressed to say what it is there must be an easier way.
any tricks to warm trailer when there is no power


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Pipe the exhaust of your truck in there for a while.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

great idea so i still have to get their early, and i will probably die also


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leave the door cracked, or stay in the truck.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Trow a kerosene heater in there overnight, shouldn't have to run it too hot to keep it warm enough to fire the compressor and whatnot.:shutup:


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

I am interested in hearing ways to keep my adhesives, and caulks from freezing..


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

When it is just a question of the compressor, What I used to do was stick the crankcase of the pumper right in front of the tail pipe while we broke out the cords and hoses. 10 minutes or so and it turned over no prob.

I worked with a guy that had a place under the hood of his truck where he kept several tubes of subfloor adhesive so they warmed up on the way in.

What else do you need to warm up?


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

I am interested in hearing ways to keep my adhesives, and caulks from freezing..


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

when i have power i use a milkhouse heater very small, but everything works so much better engines, guns, adhesives,everything except ice
not sure but it is probably only 35 f with small heater big diffrence


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

for caulk and adhesive I built a small wooden box lightly insulated 
with power for a light bulb inside need power but small light bulb keeps everything nice and sloppy


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Electric blankets run off an invertor in your truck.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ecooke21 said:


> I am interested in hearing ways to keep my adhesives, and caulks from freezing..


 Don't throw them up on the defroster brother, I saw what happens when you do that!!!:no: That's like a blind buck man, ..........A bad eye dear.:laughing:


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Got Propane?


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

open flame in closed up small trailer 12' makes me nervous


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I have 2 Big Buddy heaters and I refill the small tanks from a 20lb cylinder.
I use then in my trailer and my display truck.
Plus I have a small cylinder heater, but that needs electricity.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I was thinking like a small rv propane heater. You may be able to find one cheap at a rv salvage yard as well as some lines and the regulator?


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I live in northern maine so I know about cold. All winter long its well below 0 F. Sometimes with the windchill its 40 to 50 below 0 F. I never leave caulking in the trailer overnight. I keep it in my shop and bring what I need for the day. I keep a small electric heater going during the work day and if I have anything left over i put it back in the heated shop at night. Never dared to leave heaters running overnight while I wasn't there!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Careful with those attachment ones that hook to the propane tank. I did this once and was lucky I had headroom above the tank. I came back 15 minutes later and the thing had broken something on top, the flames were shooting out 4 or 5 feet for who knows how long.

Cold weather, glue and caulking go inside at night, in the cab on the way to work. if I'm using it that day, truck stays on, heater going. 

propane torch is handy for thawing out the hoses which will freeze at the fittings. don't get it too hot, it doesn't take much.

heat lamp with an inverter works in small areas.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

nailkiller1 said:


> for caulk and adhesive I built a small wooden box lightly insulated
> with power for a light bulb inside need power but small light bulb keeps everything nice and sloppy


Or metal tool box with a hole drilled in the side for a paint striping heat gun nozzle set on LOW. Just make sure not to use a plastic box.:shifty:


----------

